# wood identification



## drew37 (Jul 19, 2012)

I am currently working with this piece of wood I salvaged off of a leather couch someone threw out..its a fairly modern couch and the leather I'm pretty sure isn't even real leather. Anyway..the wood I pulled off of it was used mostly for the staples because the wood is so dense, in fact it is so dense that it had me questioning if it was actually in fact wood or man made material. I believe it is wood..and was hoping someone here might know what type of wood it is that is used for the purpose I've described. It's cut in 1 1/2 " × .78".


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Need more info...post pictures.









 







.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I am not seeing a picture. Check the file size, the site has limits of file size.


----------



## drew37 (Jul 19, 2012)

Sorry here is a picture- I'm not sure if the picture will go through..the app is saying there is a problem.?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I see several pieces of wood...which one are you referring to?









 







.


----------



## drew37 (Jul 19, 2012)

How about the little piece with black and tan grain? This one is the one I'm currently most interested in.?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Could be a type of Oak.









 







.


----------



## drew37 (Jul 19, 2012)

I think you might be on the nose with that... I think something might have been near the roots of the tree because the color threw me for a loop...I'll continue researching it..but oak seems very likely. Thank you very much.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

drew37 said:


> I think you might be on the nose with that... I think something might have been near the roots of the tree because the color threw me for a loop...I'll continue researching it..but oak seems very likely. Thank you very much.


I've got some reclaimed 12/4 stock from shipping skids that is a type of Oak...looks like that. It's dense, hard to get your nail into and very heavy.









 







.


----------



## drew37 (Jul 19, 2012)

I can't see any pictures (if you posted) (which it looks like you did)...the app must be having problems...but that sounds exactly like this wood here.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

drew37 said:


> I can't see any pictures (if you posted) (which it looks like you did)...the app must be having problems...but that sounds exactly like this wood here.


The end grain should tell you pretty readily if it is oak.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

drew37 said:


> I can't see any pictures (if you posted) (which it looks like you did)...the app must be having problems...but that sounds exactly like this wood here.



I didn't post any.








 







.


----------

